# Feeling Guilty...



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I want to start some beginner walking, mostly level ground but I do live in the Appalachian mountain range(Maryland) so not all is completely level ground- and would love to bring both doggies but I know Chico could not walk far and I would end up carrying him. I can't manage carrying him and I would be by myself. Kody can walk without issue but he does need more socialization....

Chico has the wonderful personality that I feel safe in letting others handle/pet him but has hip problems and cant walk far.....
Kody needs socialization, although he is getting better I am still hesitate to let others pet him.... but he can walk without leg issues....

I haven't started walking because I would feel guilty in leaving Chico home and taking Kody out. I don't want Chico feeling 'slighted' but I don't want him hurting because of his hips.... Chico is my 'heart dog'.... I love him dearly...

How do 'multiple doggie moms' manage taking just one doggie out and leaving the others home?? 

I just feel so guilty....





.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

You could get a dog stroller! Or even a wagon. Really anything you can push or pull. Try eBay or craigslist, I'm sure you can find a dog stroller on there for a decent price. Then Chico can also enjoy the weather and time out of the house with you and Kody
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing get a stroller as I can not leave one home unless I have to Vet trip etc


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I was also going to say get a stroller Jan! We do lots of picnics and walking in the summer and the small guys just cannot take the heat or the long walks, it's much too harsh for them.. so I usually put them in the stroller ( we have children  ) or the wagon!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Get a stroller. That's what my mom did with Rocky so that when we go walking with Toby he can come too!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is a 3 in 1 Stroller, Car Seat, Carrier for a lil over 40 bucks with free shipping

Blue 3 in 1 Pet Dog Cat Stroller Carrier Car Seat | eBay

And here is a couple more I found that are nice. Look around on ebay, you can filter by price, free shipping etc.

Yellow Plaid Posh Pet Stroller for Dog Cat w Cup Holder | eBay

BestPet 3 Wheels Pet Dog Cat Stroller 16 Color Choices | eBay


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

hhmm.. stroller would be nice but i am talking about ground that has LOTS of rocks in the path.... rough .... mountain region.... some of it is level but there are parts that are straight UP and boulders... think the AT trail........ stroller would NOT work there....... *sigh*....


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

What about a carrier that straps to your front like what they have for babies? Or a regular carrier? 

I see the issue. I go hiking in the App. Trail area sometimes in NC. If Toby couldn't make it on his own it'd be rough. I hope you figure something out. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I looked into getting one of those, there all lots of different kinds and you can get waterproof and fur lined ones. Try Ebay


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Jan is there some sort of backpack carrier that would distribute his weight across your hips? do they even make those for dogs? my husband loves walks and hikes and we had a very nice back pack baby carrier for when the kids were little. It was a good investment!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

jan896 said:


> I want to start some beginner walking, mostly level ground but I do live in the Appalachian mountain range(Maryland) so not all is completely level ground- and would love to bring both doggies but I know Chico could not walk far and I would end up carrying him. I can't manage carrying him and I would be by myself. Kody can walk without issue but he does need more socialization....
> 
> Chico has the wonderful personality that I feel safe in letting others handle/pet him but has hip problems and cant walk far.....
> Kody needs socialization, although he is getting better I am still hesitate to let others pet him.... but he can walk without leg issues....
> ...



My advice to you would be 


MAKE IT WORK! 










 take them both!

when I used to live downtown I bought a over the shoulder carry bag that really distrubuted the weight evenly and worked well. Although if I ever got a new one (as it broke) I would get one that strapped her in better.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

You could do the stroller thing but the way I figure...they're dogs & don't think like that. It would really be no different than if you were taking one or the other for a vet appt. You leave & you come back. I'd love to take my entire pack for a walk together (and do occasionally) but it's much more relaxed just taking one or two. LOL They wind each other up & get barking if we pass another walking dog or if we pass the house down the road with 6 off leash dogs (who are "ok" about staying on their property but don't always) SO...not always a good situation walking 6 dogs at once. I just rotate my dogs or choose which one to bring depending on what type of walk I'm taking. 

If I were you I'd do the walks w/Kody. Good for you, good for him (exercise will help with social part in "releasing" some of that energy) & good for Chico to NOT go. But I'd not NOT go because you feel bad for Chico. Maybe give him a special chew to have while your gone if it makes you feel better? Give him something special to do himself & to keep him busy? Just an idea.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ashley said what I was about to suggest. A carrier. I had one for my first chi.
He would pant so much on walks as he got older, I would put him in a carrier.

I also, ended up leaving him home from time to time. He didn't seem to mind. Sometimes we put too much human feelings on them! Yes, I am guilty of it! 

My DIL takes her dogs for walks separately because she can't handle two at once. (they are aussie mixes)


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I would just leave Chico home because you are doing what is best for both of them. You know your dogs limitations and that is what is most important.
If you want to take both of them a stroller is a great idea.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

intent2smile said:


> I would just leave Chico home because you are doing what is best for both of them. You know your dogs limitations and that is what is most important.
> If you want to take both of them a stroller is a great idea.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



thanks...... I can't carry Chico, I don't have the strength... 

I am wondering if Chico will feel "slighted" if I take Kody and not him... or should I just leave both home and go alone, which would be boring to me


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

One of my dogs has ivdd she cannot get walked at all I still take my others for a walk. I do feel bad but I know there is no other choice. I tried a stroller but she just kept trying to escape.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would definitely take Kody! He will get so much out of walking with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I had the same type of dilemma here...Iz can't walk to far and she is a bit heavy too carry to carry for long.....so I would take Bella most often as she loved to walk...sometimes I took Zari....and if I was taking all 3, I would take the stroller and Izzy and Zari would end in there ..but with the rough terrain you would need one of the bike type strollers with the big wheels...so you might try taking Chico for a short jaunt around the block and then take Kody for the more rigorous adventures !


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

nabi said:


> so you might try taking Chico for a short jaunt around the block and then take Kody for the more rigorous adventures !


good idea....... then Chico would sleep while we were gone!! gonna try this method...... thanks


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I was going to say get another Chi to keep whichever one is home company - that's why I got 3, but then found I could quite easily take 2 out at a time, which left one at home along so, voila, enter dog #4 lmao. Then came dog #5 because 3 at home along play better than just 2 

I have an enclosed front dog carrier but, in your situation there's no way I would put a dog in it for hiking or walking in dangerous areas in case you fell forward, or fell & rolled, could be catastrophic. 

There is no way on god's green earth I would ever get those carriers whereby the dog's limbs hang out, are completely restricted, back legs are separated & splayed etc. downright unnatural position, and totally cruel on little bones, circulation etc imo! 

I think a purpose built enclosed dog back-pack with frame (if possible) and thick padded straps for your comfort, would be the ideal way to go.


----------



## KarenD (Feb 20, 2013)

I have the dogger stroller. It is made for all terrain walking. It's a bit pricey. I bought one of their clearance strollers. I love this for hiking. When one of my dogs gets tired I can put them in and they can still enjoy the outdoors.

DogQuality.com - Helping older dogs enjoy life.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks everyone...... I took Kody out this weekend for a short hike/walk.... he loved it..... and when we got home Chico wasn't mad at us..... I was afraid Chico would be mad for being alone but seems he likes the downtime away from Kody and his rambunctious play.........lol... gonna try alittle longer walk next weekend....


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

jan896 said:


> thanks everyone...... I took Kody out this weekend for a short hike/walk.... he loved it..... and when we got home Chico wasn't mad at us..... I was afraid Chico would be mad for being alone but seems he likes the downtime away from Kody and his rambunctious play.........lol... gonna try alittle longer walk next weekend....


Yeah, he may relish in the break from Kody. He will probably sleep the whole time. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Glad he liked it.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

does Chico not get walked then? or does your other dog Kody get walked twice? Just wondering

Also I hope you don't take others advice in suggesting/hinting you to get another chi to keep Chico company while at home! adopting a chi should be based on your ability to take care of them and to be able to love them! not to simply keep another chi company seems like a wrong reason to adopt but that's my opinion.

Glad your chi's are ok with being apart guess it might be good for them in small amounts!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> Also I hope you don't take others advice in suggesting/hinting you to get another chi to keep Chico company while at home! adopting a chi should be based on your ability to take care of them and to be able to love them! not to simply keep another chi company seems like a wrong reason to adopt but that's my opinion.


No one was ACTUALLY suggesting that. Pretty sure that's what the  was- meant it was a kidding comment. The person that posted that comment did not get her dogs for any reason other than she wanted them and could care for them and would never advocate another getting a dog for any other reason. Just wanted to clear that up. 

Jan, I'm glad you and Kody had fun. I know Toby lovessss walking and hiking. I know here the weather has been nice here, I'm planning a trip this Friday to go hiking. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

yea, I knew it was a joke........ I would never buy another Chi unless I could provide a great home for him......

and yes, chico does get walked but he can't walk a long distance because of his bad hips..... I am hoping to get surgery for him this yr.... believe me, Chico has as many Drs. as I do ... lol.... he is my sweetheart.... and I love him dearly....


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw, well I'm sure that one day Chico will be able to go for shorter adventures with you.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> Also I hope you don't take others advice in suggesting/hinting you to get another chi to keep Chico company while at home! adopting a chi should be based on your ability to take care of them and to be able to love them! not to simply keep another chi company seems like a wrong reason to adopt but that's my opinion.


LMFAO, I so love a good hearty laugh!


----------

